# Traumrahmen: Storck Rebel Race 20 Zoll



## coastalwolf (16. August 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250483739319&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Viel Spaß.


----------



## coastalwolf (22. August 2009)

Hier mal noch ein Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

